# HMP Glen Parva - Leicester - February 2018



## RichPDG (Feb 25, 2018)

History:
HM Prison Glen Parva was a male juvenile's prison and Young offenders institution, located in Glen Parva, Leicestershire, England. Glen Parva was operated by Her Majesty’s Prison Service.

Glen Parva was constructed on the site of the former Glen Parva Barracks in the early 1970s as a borstal and has always held young offenders. Since its opening in 1974 the establishment has seen considerable expansion and change and now serves a catchment area of over 100 courts, holding a mixture of sentenced, unsentenced, and remand prisoners.

The prison closed in June 2017, following an announcement at the end of 2016 that it would be replaced with a newly built category C adult prison. It will be completely demolished and redeveloped with a new built prison on the site.

The Explore:
Having not been out exploring anywhere for a good while, a few messages were exchanged between my group and we decided to hit this place up. We initially decided that it would be a good idea to do a perimeter walk to see if we could find a break or any doors within the outer prison fence but there wasn't any at all! 

Undeterred we decided to carry on walking round until we reach the building where security were based but again reached a dead end and had to turn back.

After a short while we eventually found our way in and the rest they say is history. The place is pretty empty which is to be expected with it being a prison but was a cracking explore nonetheless. 

Security are pretty on the ball with this place so we did well to get in without being seen but got spotted on the way out but they were pretty sound with us and we went on our merry way.

Visited with Matt Donut and another non member.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





Thanks for looking!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 25, 2018)

Quality work that lovely report!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2018)

That's epic. Good work.


----------



## Pricus (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow!!! love that!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 25, 2018)

Spot on, very nice. Reverse prison break!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 26, 2018)

That's a nice report and good photographs.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2018)

Great stuff!


----------



## vonchappell (Mar 2, 2018)

And yet our prisons are full, fantastic photos really gives the Walking dead prison a run for its money


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 2, 2018)

Excellent photos
Good work


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 4, 2018)

Cool angles...overhead shot nearly made me hold onto me chair


----------



## smiler (Mar 5, 2018)

Proper Job


----------



## A5981DT (Mar 10, 2018)

Got released from this place in February 2017. Over the last year if the prison adults were posted in there aswell to help create spaces elsewhere (I was one of them) found this post thanks to a friend (who I was in there with but know On the outside too) brought back some cool memories and if you ever his this place up again, be sure to get at me! I’ll be down for it!


----------



## heidi1906 (May 25, 2018)

Great pictures


----------

